# Bedding, sheets or bag



## jhelm

For years we have basically made up the double bed in the back with sheets and blankets. Now we are thinking to just try a double sleeping bag. So I am wondering what most others use. The sleeping bag is simple but not so much like home.


----------



## nickoff

We generally use sleeping bags for a couple of reasons. 1/ Easier to pack in the van and easier to unfold etc when ready to go to bed. 2/ If as sometimes happens we have a couple of extra glasses of wine then we don't need to make the bed up but just climb into seperate sleeping bags. That's what we prefer but others may differ of coarse.

Nick.


----------



## cabby

double duvet is what we use, however may i suggest in your case that bags is the answer.:wink2:


----------



## jhelm

cabby said:


> double duvet is what we use, however may i suggest in your case that bags is the answer.:wink2:


In my case, not sure what you mean. My wife is still sexy.


----------



## fatbuddha

get a m/h with a fixed bed. sorted!


----------



## Grizzly

We have problems with duvets falling on the ground and so I made my own version of the duvalay. After trying a hundred other sleeping set ups over the years ( I'm barely exaggerating) this is the one for us for all time.

Even if you are not going to put a mattress topper on the bottom then I would still suggest making your own .

Take two double duvet covers.
Sew along 3/4 of the length of one side ( if you have a wall side then sew along the side that goes next to the wall) leaving about a foot unsown at the head end.
You now have 4 layers of fabric.
At the bottom ( foot) end of the covers, sew the two centre ends together. This should leave you with a slot to put a mattress topper into and a slot to put your double duvet into.

If you are not going to use a mattress topper then the bottom 2 layers are your bottom sheet. If you want more bottom sheet to tuck in then either use a larger duvet cover or one large sheet.


----------



## aldra

Have fixed beds now

Used to use two double duvets, one thin summer weight for the bottom 

Easy to throw onto the bed

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

We have to make the beds up every night, and no I do not want a fixed bed.
I made cotton sleeping bags from douvet covers and we both have sleeping bag (zips removed) as a douvet on top.
It takes all of 5 minutes to make the 2 beds and the same time to dismantel in the morning.


----------



## Mrplodd

Its all down to personal preference really. My/our preferred option is a duvet/sheet for a number of reasons.

1. We have a fixed bed so the bed is always "made up" 

2. We go away for a month (or more, lucky us) at a time, so its a lot easier to have a couple of sets of bedding and rotate them on the bed/through the wash. Duvet cover, sheet and a couple of pillow cases dont take up a lot of room. I wouldn't fancy using a sleeping bag for that long without washing it and there is always the issue of getting it dry after washing in time for next bedy-byes, especially if the weather isnt that good. (Unless you carry two sleeping bags of course)

3. If you get a bit warm under a duvet you can always stick a leg out to cool down. Not so easy to do with a sleeping bag.

There is always the option of using sleeping bag liners, but if you have to wash liners why not wash a duvet cover and sheet??

We have a two part duvet, half is 10 tog and the other half is about 4 so we can cover most eventualities temperature wise. (they can be poppered together to form a 14 tog or each used on its own)

No way would I consider sheets and blankets, far too old fashioned !!!

Andy


----------



## barryd

I think you have to vary them really and be prepared for all temperatures. In the winter or pretty much anytime in the UK apart from a few days mid summer you need a decent duvet I reckon but mid summer in southern Europe I might just have a single thin sleeping bag used as a duvet with a sheet underneath or if its really warm just a sheet on top or even nothing on top.


----------



## jhelm

JanHank said:


> We have to make the beds up every night, and no I do not want a fixed bed.
> I made cotton sleeping bags from douvet covers and we both have sleeping bag (zips removed) as a douvet on top.
> It takes all of 5 minutes to make the 2 beds and the same time to dismantel in the morning.


 I learn 1 thing new and forget at least 2 old ones everyday.


----------



## jhelm

All interesting, I'm almost convinced to stick with our old system. It worked for 10 years. Some of you would not agree, it's just the same as at home. We do have a fixed bed in the back. I love it, all cozy and with the curtain closed semi private from the kids. We have been using a fitted sheet over a mattress cover and then a regular sheet with a duvet on top, added blankets if needed in the winter and throw it off in the summer. On long trips just an extra set of sheets and the occasional wash of two sheets. Lately we switched the kids now teens to sleeping bags. So I thought to try it for us, but I think the catch is washing on longer trips and the flexibility of just changing layers for temperature control. If we did not have the fixed bed it would be much more difficult but the way it is the bed is always made up, so no problem. Still thinking about it.


----------



## cabby

2 bags suggested in case one wanted to be cooler than the other. good bags will zip together to make one.However if you have a fixed bed I do not understand why you wish to change a working system.


----------



## listerdiesel

We have a double duvet in the trailer, which is basically a 1991 Swift Challenger interior.

Making up each night can be a bit of a faff, but we can sleep as two singles if we want.

So we have a lightweight summer duvet as an underblanket and a full-weight duvet on top.

Cellular blankets on standby for the occasional really cold night (last Saturday night!)

Peter


----------



## aldra

Exactly what we used when we needed to make up beds

How do you cuddle in sleeping bags ?

Even double ones 

Now I love Albert but have no desire to share a double sleeping bag with him

What you need is a goose down or silk duvet

I know I have class

You just didn't appreciate it 

Light warm 

A double weight, two individuals

Summer, winter

Light storable 

EXPENSIVE

Why I waste my time with you lot I don't know?

Now what exactly made me fall in love with you all?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Exactly what we used when we needed to make up beds
> 
> How do you cuddle in sleeping bags ?
> 
> Even double ones
> 
> Now I love Albert but have no desire to share a double sleeping bag with him
> 
> What you need is a goose down or silk duvet
> 
> I know I have class
> 
> You just didn't appreciate it
> 
> Light warm
> 
> A double weight, two individuals
> 
> Summer, winter
> 
> Light storable
> 
> EXPENSIVE
> 
> Why I waste my time with you lot I don't know?
> 
> Now what exactly made me fall in love with you all?
> 
> Sandra


Some like a bit of Rough >:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Those were the days Jan

Those were the days :grin2:

I can't rember a bit of smooth > 

Sandra


----------



## jhelm

cabby said:


> 2 bags suggested in case one wanted to be cooler than the other. good bags will zip together to make one.However if you have a fixed bed I do not understand why you wish to change a working system.


In fact, I don't think we will.


----------



## patp

Has anyone (with a partner) ever tried using two single duvets? I remember being told that is the proper way to use duvets because they snuggle round each body with no "gap" in the middle.


I have bought two to try. My only concern is that they are 3ft wide and our bed is 5ft wide. Will they keep falling off?


----------



## Lesleykh

We followed someone's suggestion on here six years ago and use 2 double duvets - a 4 tog and a 13 tog. For most of the year we would sleep on the the 13 tog and have the 4 tog over us, but in the depth of winter we are very snug with the 4 tog underneath and the 13 tog on top. 

They shake out easily - essential when you share with 2 lurchers - and if we want to put our bed away (it's not fixed bu we tend to leave it down) both quilts squash easily in the seat for our U lounge.

Works for us!

Lesley


----------



## aldra

Exactly what we used to do

Before fixed beds

Now a fitted sheet and duvet, singles as he pulls pushes, hangs his legs out

Stuff him, do it with your own duvet and leave me in peace 

At home

Well I just elbow him in the ribs 

To release the duvet 

Or to return the whole duvet to his side, he's hot so I'm sweltering under the total duvet tossed to my side

What do you think, is divorce in order ?

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If we set up the big bed, then thin duvet on the bottom for comfort, and whatever duvet the weather indicates on top, if separate singles we have the superking duvets folded and sleep in the middle, folded side to the wall, Liz prefers to sleep cool, and I prefer to be snuggly warm.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> I have bought two to try. My only concern is that they are 3ft wide and our bed is 5ft wide. Will they keep falling off?


No they won't Pat, cos they will snuggle round each of you.


----------



## aldra

patp said:


> Has anyone (with a partner) ever tried using two single duvets? I remember being told that is the proper way to use duvets because they snuggle round each body with no "gap" in the middle.
> 
> I have bought two to try. My only concern is that they are 3ft wide and our bed is 5ft wide. Will they keep falling off?


Excellent idea

Albert tosses the king size duvet off when he gets warm

At home that means he tosses it on me and I roast

If it's cold he clutches it and turns over, exposing my nether regions

Inthe van he has his own private duvet

Hot or cold he can sort it out

It's not my problem

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Oh I wish he was Jan

He wishes too 

But I guess we will just have to settle 

For what was

And to be fair with my joints that are inflamed and painful most of the time

If he could I couldn't :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Excellent idea
> 
> Albert tosses the king size duvet off when he gets warm
> 
> At home that means he tosses it on me and I roast
> 
> If it's cold he clutches it and turns over, exposing my nether regions
> 
> Inthe van he has his own private duvet
> 
> Hot or cold he can sort it out
> 
> It's not my problem
> 
> Sandra


I can't keep up with this Albert bloke, I thought he was a good egg, but it turns out he's nowt but a tosser it seems.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Oh I wish he was Jan
> 
> He wishes too
> 
> But I guess we will just have to settle
> 
> For what was
> 
> And to be fair with my joints that are inflamed and painful most of the time
> 
> If he could I couldn't :grin2:
> 
> Sandra


I can't understand how you saw what I wrote Sandra, I thought it was a bit too naughty for this forum and deleted it :grin2::grin2: then Kev comes along and says more or less the same thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> I can't understand how you saw what I wrote Sandra, I thought it was a bit too naughty for this forum and deleted it :grin2::grin2: then Kev comes along and says more or less the same thing.


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but I confess to not seeing your post your Gertrudeness


----------



## raynipper

I thought the two separate duvets were a German thing.? Seemed all German hotels were like that.

I guess we have been spoilt for 20 years with large RVs and walk round queen beds just like at home.
Now the Euro Shed 7.8m. Hobby has a double corner bed so extra large double duvet tucked securely down the side against the van wall keeps everything in place.
Easy to make and get out of leaving one side permanently secured. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, but I confess to not seeing your post your Gertrudeness


Because I deleted it Kev, I don't understand how Sandra read it as I deleted it almost immediately.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> *I thought the two separate duvets were a German thing.?* Seemed all German hotels were like that.
> 
> Ray.


When we first came here Ray we had a 4´6" bed, they couldn´t believe we slept together in there *and *under the same cover.
All the couples we know have seperate douvets, not for us, we still enjoy the contact and hope we always will.


----------



## listerdiesel

When we had tents, we had two sleeping bags zipped into one, which worked OK, but we are both 'restless' sleepers, me more than Rita, so when we build the first big living trailer we desired that it would be a full double bed, or two singles, and it was.

We are building another trailer right now, and that will have the same arrangement, slightly posher cushions but the same build.

Peter


----------



## JanHank

It was always Hans´s dream to build his own caravan, so he would be very envious of you Peter.


----------



## nicholsong

My , and our, approach to this subject is that we want a motor*home,* not a *camper,* and that we want sleeping arrangements the same as at home.

For some that might mean single beds/duvets etc., but for us it means a made-up king-sized bed and one feather/cotton duvet(and feather and down pillows). We get this on our fixed bed, and also on the overcab bed when Basia's Mother occupys the fixed bed. We carry enough bedding for both.

No motorhome which did not provide this would be considered. Simples. Same on the boat. I gave up camping when I left the TA.

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly

nicholsong said:


> ........one feather/cotton duvet(and feather and down pillows).
> 
> Geoff


_Feather_ ?! How do you bear it ? Goose down is the only way to go.

When we were married- 1969- we bought a goose down continental quilt as they were called then and it is still going strong. It was expensive however but more than outlasted feather and down or - shudder- synthetic ones


----------



## nicholsong

Grizzly said:


> _Feather_ ?! How do you bear it ? Goose down is the only way to go.
> 
> When we were married- 1969- we bought a goose down continental quilt as they were called then and it is still going strong. It was expensive however but more than outlasted feather and down or - shudder- synthetic ones


G

Ours might be Down, but I did not want to exaggerate, and could not be bothered to take the cover off to look.:wink2::smile2:

Totally agree with you about synthetic - they don't even snuggle around one - totally horrible.

Even when I used a sleeping bag it was a 'Blacks' one - down filled with separate pockets sewn separately to outer and inner, so not sewn through, which is how one loses heat.

At least you and I are at the upper end of comfort.:smile2:

As an aside, we use John Lewis for bedding, and kitchen stuff - so much to choose from and good quality. After Basia's first visit, during which she was gob-smacked, I cannot get her out of there, so we have to put a JL branch into the itinerary for every UK trip. Fortunately they will now deliver to Poland for about £7, except heavy items, so we could get stuff on-line. There are no department stores like in UK in Poland( I do not count IKEA), although excellent private shops for some things like Crystal, for which Poland is reknowned.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

Right, we´ve covered what goes on the bed, now what goes in the bed, silk, satin,_ common old cotton _PJ`s or the suit you were born with ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz naked, me I keep me knickers on


----------



## raynipper

Can't wear anything in bed as it ends up round me neck.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Can't use down or feather because of asthma 


Word of warning about using cheap feather bedding. Sister in law bought very cheap new duvet. A little while later she had chest problems. After extensive testing, including collapsing her lung to take a biopsy and warning her that she might die, they still did not know what was wrong. Massive doses of steroids to bring it all under control. One thing they did say was that if she had been a Parrot owner they would have known, straight away, what was wrong with her. Our conclusion was that the cheap duvet was either stuffed with parrot feathers or the feathers had not been sterilised properly.


And I think you can still cuddle up if you have two single duvets. They are not sewn to the bed!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Would sleep in my birthday suit but it requires a lot more ironing than my PJ's...


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> And I think you can still cuddle up if you have two single duvets. They are not sewn to the bed!


How? :frown2:


----------



## JanHank

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Would sleep in my birthday suit but it requires a lot more ironing than my PJ's...


Your names Ron then is it.>


----------



## patp

Jan, you just wriggle close together and cover yourself up with the duvets . Until, that is, you feel the need for you own space


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Jan, you just wriggle close together and cover yourself up with the duvets . Until, that is, you feel the need for you own space


We tried that when we first stayed with German friends, now we always take our own cover. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Can't wear anything in bed as it ends up round me neck.
> 
> Ray.


Pull me nightie down when you've done eh Ray


----------

